# M6 hex nut vs. 6 mm plastic



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

New video again :wave:

Tried this earlier today without black sock on the background ( don't worry, it's clean one  ) and wasn't able to see that M6 hex nut.
Helps a lot when you see what you are shooting at.

Hit on fourth shot.

Distance 7,5 m
Ammo 6 mm plastic
Target M6 hex nut


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations! That's a pretty small target!!! Time to go for some badges .....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks



Charles said:


> Time to go for some badges .....


Have to try it when summer comes .


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:king: Wow !!! very good .


----------

